# Too much Filtering?



## N3wt (Jun 25, 2008)

I am still kinda new to the hobby so I don't know a lot when it comes to filtration.
I was wondering if you can have too much filtration in an aquarium? I have a 55g tank, regular dimensions, with about 12 Africans in it. I have 2 Eheim Ecco filters one 2234 and one 2236. I was wondering if I bought a HoB to break the water surface for good oxygen will that bee too much and take out some chemicals or bacteria that are beneficial to the fish?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

No, there is not such thing as too much filtration. The bacteria will just spread out over all the filters. The only important thing is to only change one filter at a time. So, do one, then 2 weeks later do one, then 2 weeks later do one. And so on.

You could just add a spray bar to one eheim and use it to break the surface. That is what I would do, as clutter is too distracting.


----------



## brandon12777 (May 13, 2008)

Ya you can never have too much. I have 3 Rena XP4's on a 125g tank
and I still have to vac once a week or so with water changes.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

in almost all cases there is no such thing as too much filtration (the only time there is is when you are keeping obligate plankton feeders (such as the basket mouth cichlid (Chaetobranchopsis australis, C orbicularis) and filter feeding corals and so on) as the filters will strip the plankton out as well...)

but for 99.999% of the time you can never have too much filtration, though you can have too much current. with riverine species they will generally appreciate the extra flow, but other fish (such as the rift lake cichlids) aren't designed to cope with non stop currents.

dont get me wrong, they do seem to enjoy lots of water movement, just so long as it is a bit mixed up with quiet spots in the tank. try and positions outlets opposite each other, that way you aren't "recreating a river".

adding the extra HOB is fine, it wont be too much


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

Too much filtration, no... Too much water flow, yes.


----------



## N3wt (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice, taught me a lot


----------



## white-worms (Jun 18, 2008)

In my view, it's always best to go over the top when it comes to filteration. Of course having really good filteration means things like you'll have less need to do more frequent water changes, and chances are your fish will grow faster too


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

My sons 29g bowfront has a Marineland c160 and a penguin 150 on itso about 11 times turn over rate. The fish absolutely love it.

My new 135 im putting up right now im going to go for at least 10 times turnover with it just because *** seen how active these fish are and how well they are growing.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

white-worms said:


> Of course having really good filteration means things like you'll have less need to do more frequent water changes


 not in my experience. additional filtration will compliment the collection of debris and wastes, and may increase water turbidity, but it will have little impact on the production of nitrates. for me, water change requirements remain consistent with bio load, and little to do with how many machines are attached to assist that process. IMHO.


----------

